# Triple tap to zoom!



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

Everyone probably knew this already, but I just found out there is a triple tap to zoom feature and thought I would share

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Definitely missed this feature. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Are you on 4.2? I don't see it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jding13 (Sep 11, 2011)

thepsyntyst said:


> Everyone probably knew this already, but I just found out there is a triple tap to zoom feature and thought I would share
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It is a cool feature, but can get annoying when playing games that require multiple rapid taps or if you have fat fingers like me and miss the buttons you are trying to hit so you keep tapping until you finally hit it in just the right spot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Are you on 4.2? I don't see it...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Im on 4.2....its under Accessibility/Magnification Gestures. Which ROM are you running?


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Barf said:


> Im on 4.2....its under Accessibility/Magnification Gestures. Which ROM are you running?


I'm on 4.1.1 so maybe that's why. AOKP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah I guess it's new to 4.2


----------



## d1rtyw0rm (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the Screenshot !!

Really annoying feature seriously .... 3 tap to zoom i hate you !


----------



## dork313 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice feature to know of. Thanks OP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

